# الكود السعودي كاملاً



## خالد العسيلي (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تحياتي و أشواقي إلى كل الإخوة و الأحبة في هذا المنتدى الغالي 

إليكم اليوم موقع الكود السعودي كاملاً 

http://www.sbc.gov.sa

و تذكرونا بدعوة صالحة بأن ييسر الله أمري و يفرج كربي
​


----------



## zanitty (16 مايو 2009)

حمد الله ع السلامه يا خالد 
عود عبد الحميد
الموقع مهم و مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك يا معلم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 مايو 2009)

الله يسلمك و يخليك يا باشا

و بالفعل موقع مفيد جداً لكل المهندسين من كل الإختصاصات العاملين في السعودية


----------



## zanitty (17 مايو 2009)

يا ريت بقى يا خالد بما اننا فى قسم التكيف تحط وصلا مباشره للبى دى اف بتاع الاعمال الميكانيكيه و الاعمال الصحيه و اعمال الحريق
انا كنت هحطهم بس قلت طالما الموضوع موضوعك يبقى انت اللى تقوم بالواجب ده
عاوز اروح من الداوم الاقى اللنكات اتحطت
فاهم و اللا ايه
و انسى موضوع رجوعك الدمام ده  تعالى جده


----------



## alaa eldin farag (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## asd_84 (17 مايو 2009)

اللهم يسر امر اخينا وفرج كربة يامفرج الكربات يامن لا إله إلا انت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد ولصلح له قلبه يامن تحول بين المرء وقلبه وياحي ياقيوم برحمتك نستغيث اصلح لنا شأننا كله ولا تكلنا الى انفسنا طرفة عين

آمييين.....


----------



## asd_84 (17 مايو 2009)

انا مع الاخ المهندس zanitty ..ياريت يبقى فيه وصلات مباشرة للاعمال الصحية والحريق والتكييف

علشان يبقى عندنا مصدر ناخد منه معلومات الحريق والصحي بالرغم ان المنتدى فيه بس التنظيم هيبقى شئ جميل
وانا بقترح عمل وصلات او منتدى للحريق والاعمال الصحية التي تخص المهندس الميكانيكي لنصل الى درجة من التخصص والتركيز 

وشكرا....


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و لعيون الشباب

هي وصلة المتطلبات الميكانيكية

http://www.sbc.gov.sa/pdf%5C11.pdf

المتطلبات الصحية

http://www.sbc.gov.sa/pdf%5C13.pdf

متطلبات الحماية من الحريق

http://www.sbc.gov.sa/pdf%5C14.pdf


ثانياً مشكورين اخوتي على المرور و جزاكم الله خيراً و لكل من دعالي .......... 

اللهم آمين
​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (17 مايو 2009)

الحمد لله على السلامة يا بشمهندس خالد


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 مايو 2009)

نحمد الله على عودتك اخي الكريم خالد
وموقع ممتاز ومراجع قويه لان معظم الاكواد العربيه متشابهه
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (17 مايو 2009)

شيء جميل جداً والله تسلم ايدك 
من جديد حدثووو لانو من فترة كنت عم دور عليه وطلبتو طلب من ادارة الهندسية للمهندسين السعودين 
ههههه ودفعوني حئ المعلومات يلي بدي ياها 
هههههه 
تسلم ايدك يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 مايو 2009)

أهلين بالشباب و الله

و الله يخليك أخي زيكو و أحلى باشمهندس جهاد

و الحبيب السوري : اذا بدك أي معلومة فيك تسأل حدا هون يا أبو الزيك ( زيكو تكييف ) أو زانيتي أو محمد يبكانيك أو الطموني أو جهاد أو المشرف محمد ........ أو دور مظبوط ع النت لأنو مافي شي مخبا و ما في داعي تدفع شي .......


----------



## amr fathy (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير.............


----------



## soulafa (29 يونيو 2009)

شكككككككككككراجزيلالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## light man (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخ خالد شو هادا يا عمي عم تتحفنا و تخجلنا بمشاركاتك و مبروككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
للمرة الالف على التميز بس شو من لهون لهون ما اكلنا الحلوان ما شفنا شي وين الكنافة


----------



## gland (21 أبريل 2010)

*الكود السعودى*

مجهود مشكور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله علي سلامتك 
الموقع منور بوجودك 
و اول عطائك فيض
جزاكم الله كل خير و فرج عنك همك و غمك ورزقكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق 
انا موجود بالخبر و يسعدني لقاؤك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله علي سلامتك زميلنا العزيز المعطاء بلا كلل 
الموقع منور بوجودك 
و اول عطائك فيض
جزاكم الله كل خير و فرج عنك همك و غمك ورزقكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق 
انا موجود بالخبر و يسعدني لقاؤك


----------



## سعد العادلى (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اوى


----------



## zzaghal (26 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا

وارجو ان تسمح لي باضافة رابط لموقع آخر (موقع امانة محافظة جدة)، حيث تظهر مجلدات (الكودات) بشكل اوضح:

http://www.jeddah.gov.sa/Business/LocalPlanning/SBC/index.php


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (21 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mad200056 (6 فبراير 2013)

Tankyou


----------



## eashawky (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء​
​


----------



## drmady (21 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saad ghoname (8 سبتمبر 2014)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> تحياتي و أشواقي إلى كل الإخوة و الأحبة في هذا المنتدى الغالي
> 
> ...


----------



## saad ghoname (8 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حامد الشعبي (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (7 فبراير 2015)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

فرج الله عزوجل همك و بارك بك
اخي خالد العسيلي
ارجو رفع المجلدات على الفور شيرد لان الوصلات لا تعمل


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 
الروابط شغالة من موقع امانة جدة بعكس الروابط من الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ابو طاهر 2014 (7 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## mom77 (7 مارس 2015)

شكراااا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (12 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

